# Anyone Collect Flame Safety Lamps?



## PipesterLite (Apr 8, 2006)

Before there were electric lights and cap lamps, many miners used carbide lamps and flame safety lamps. As it is, electric lamps and flashlights must have MSHA approval for permissibility or intrinsic safety (i.e., they won't cause an ignition in an air-methane mixture) before they can be used in an underground coal mines.

Flame safety lamps were used for many years to measure the amount of methane in an oxygen-methane mixture by the height and color of the flame. It also was used as an indicator for oxygen defficiency.

I have a collection of flame safety lamps. It is comprised of approximately 15 lamps. I also have a limited amount of spare parts for the newer lamps.

Of course, with all the newfangled gas monitoring instrumentation, flame safety lamps are quickly becoming a thing of the past.

I am curious as to if anyone else on CPF also has an interest in these non-electric lights. If you got them, keep them. If you see them, buy them, as soon there won't be anymore!


----------



## Morelite (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't collect them but my wife has had a few of them, along with other mining lamps.


----------



## Me Too (Apr 9, 2006)

Can you post a picture of one the lamps you are talking about? I've never seen one.


----------



## Morelite (Apr 9, 2006)

Me Too said:


> Can you post a picture of one the lamps you are talking about? I've never seen one.


----------



## Me Too (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Morelite! I was thinking that it would look more like a lantern.


----------



## PipesterLite (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the picture. I am not quite sure on how to upload pictures yet...still new. Sorry about the thread in the other subject. I got a "server busy" message so I did not know it had uploaded. My apologies.

A number of years ago I was on a business trip to the UK. I went to Cardiff, Wales and was able to visit the factory where the British lamps are made. I also saw the site in Aberfam (sp?) which is where a coal spoil bank slid down and covered a school where there were many fatalaties. 

Any ways, the flame safety lamps are quickly becoming a historical curiosity. I have my collection and just look for things that I don't already have. If you find them, my suggestion is to keep them.


----------



## spock (Apr 12, 2006)

pipesterlite, i have a "wolf" flame safety lamp made of brass with a keylock on it. on the bottom someone has etched "usaf 37". presume this is us airforce in 1937. http://www.wolf-safety.co.uk/index.php this is(i think)the company that originally made these. someday i will learn to do photos. its unique and i really like it.


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 16, 2006)

i have a 2/3 size replica of one, it is marked "ferndale coal Mining Co"
it was a prize i won many years ago, and doesnt have any of the seals and metal grille that makes a safety lamp work in it, it is just a nice looking brass lamp 
i will post pics later as i am having trouble getting into my imageshack at the moment


----------

